# need a western wiring diagram ultra mount 3 plug pleasssssee



## thegoat1190 (Sep 22, 2010)

im in need of a western wiring diagram its a ultra mount if anyone has one please let me no thank you


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

I searched for a diagram for you and I think this may be what you want, not exactly sure but this is the light kit for the 3 plug ultra mount:
http://library.westernplows.com/pdf/29206&29225.07_031510.pdf

If that doesn't work I found it right at the Western plow site:
http://library.westernplows.com/default.asp?cat=250

I hope this was able to help

_____________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyers Plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 w front blade


----------

